# salt fork info



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

headed to salt for this weekend (6-24) have not been on the lake in years looking for eyes even some crappie wich ive heard are all small do to no size limit there. anyone out there got any advise. thanks


----------



## Irishjim (Apr 22, 2005)

If your going to try for Walleyes at Salt Fork get on the lake really early in the AM or plan to fish at night. The eyes are usually in the deeper water near the damn. There are some Saugeye down in the lower lake near the old original marina & ramp and the connecting waters but it's getting a little late in the season for them since the water is getting pretty warm. Try them first thing in the AM or late evening on point that connect to deep water.

Crappie at Salt Fork can be sizable but not if you fish were you see every other fisherman fishing. Try deep stucture this time of year that is located in or just off old channels. If doesn't take a lot of structure to hold a small school of sizable fish. We caught 30- 35 crappie Sunday and kept 12 that were 10-12 inch.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

The pic looks like a flower of crappies! Lol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

We had a great time there last week..stayed at the cabins..plenty of deer to watch, caught crappie, bluegill, saugeye, channel catfish, a small LM, seen plenty of guys putting in for Musky dont know if they had any success, the lake is beautiful took plenty of pics, we caught only small crappie but bigger ones are obviously there as seen by the pic, go to www.saltforkoutdoors for fishing reports and other info, good luck and have a good time.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

wife's family is down there. so i fish it when we go down. never got a fish ohio crappie yet(9 years trying on that lake). eyes are at the last 2 points before the dam. i've stood on shore and cast lindy rigs with floating heads, 3ft leader, and drug them back to shore with success. good luck


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

We are seriously thinking of going again next year..hopefully for a day or two longer..I would like to explore the lake a little more next time around and find some of those eyes..but once you get there its so easy to relax and not get in a hurry to do anything...finding a reasonable boat to rent might not be a bad idea either.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone got any good shore fishing places for bass, crappie and/or catfish?? I've only been there once and it was on my grandpas boat a few years ago so I don't know much about the lake at all, so any good suggestions for shore fishing and what to target are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

go to the morning glory parking lot. turn around. half way back up the hill is a parking spot for one car on the right. park there and fish to your left for catfish.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

PHATE said:


> go to the morning glory parking lot. turn around. half way back up the hill is a parking spot for one car on the right. park there and fish to your left for catfish.


Thanks... what exactly is the "morning glory" parking lot though? Im assuming its a road, but I was looking at the one map from that site and didn't see it, coulda looked over it though so Im just confirming that it is a road? Or if not how would I get there from 77S. Thanks though for the tip, any others are apprectiated also.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

from 77 south, get off at the Kimbolton exit.....Turn right to stop sign. take another right and stay on the road till you see the Morning Glory sign. If you go past the dam, you missed the road. It will be on your left.


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

in regards to morning glory when you get off at the kimbolton/plainsfield exit make a left then go to the stop sign and make a right and morning glory will be on your left about 2 or 3 miles but watch for it because the entrance is kinda hidden on the hill you'll be coming down...deadbetty01 oUt


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

I'm heading there this weekend and will be staying at the campground. Although the folks we're going with have a boat, fishing is not an option on the boat because they won't let me take my pole. I know, it's weird. 

Anyways, if I get up early and hit the water by myself, where would y'all suggest I go to? Just looking to hook about anything, but would prefer some bass. Are the docks worthwhile over there? Last year when we were there, the lake was down a ton, so i'm not sure wehre to start. I'mnot familiar with the lake at all, so any help anyone has is appreciated.


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

Beautiful spread of fishies. very organized too


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I fished the docks by the cabins a couple weeks ago and caught crappie, bluegill, saugeye, channels, and a couple LM...nothing of any great size though biggest saugeye maybe 12" channel was around 16" crappie were all very small.


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

what did you get them on?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nightcrawlers and minnows...my son was killing about everything with nightcrawlers on the bottom..if things got slow he would reel it back slow..he still hasnt stopped talking smack.


----------

